# Free lancer rights in dubai.



## talaljavaid (Jan 12, 2011)

I want to ask . I am IT Professional, i work for X company, one of my ex-colleague from the same company, came to me and said he will soon open his own traveling company and he will want my help , i said ok i am here u can call me any time, after few months he called me and call me to see his office and to discuss what he want, i went there saw his new office which he rented , he said i want telephone connection setup and internet setup, how mcuh u will take to do this, as i was working for the company, i did't know wat is the market price for doing this thing, so i told him to get some quotation from some company then i will tell if its ok or not ok,
the quotation he got from some IT company was 11,000 dhs, i calculated and figured it out that all the equipment prices they were giving was like 100-200 dhs more then the market, and after some calculation, which was in front of him.. i figured out the equipment cost is approx 6,500... and the service like puting telephone and internet socket ad setup telephone and programming telphones seting router and 1 access point setting fax ect ect.. i will take 2400, to be mention the just there were altogether 24 sockets, normal rating for each socket is 100-200 dhs each socket, so actually i was just taking money for socket installation, all other work like setup printer, setup fax, routers and access point, setup email for the company was free, any how he gave me 6000 dhs first to start work, i bought all the telphone and pabx system and all other hardware at a cost of 5,870 and gave all there recipt to him and to do this i paid some around 4-500 dhs to transport and some other stuff which i can't get the rfecipt. but he knows that i used money for that to.. and he know that i paid some extra money, but it was like when i will finish the work.. he will pay me the rest of all the money. and when the work was finished, he said ok according to me ur work cost not more then 1000 dhs, i gave u 6000 , your recipt shows u spent 5,870dhs.. so already u have 130 dhs, i will deduct that and recipt shows u paid for 8 telphone sets... we have 7... so i am deducting one telephone price also, so ur total money remaining is 500dhs.. i will give you that, and i was like wat. its not even a cost price you are paying, forget my all service i setup the whole office IT infrastructure there , even if i put my service and time i worked here on side, you are not even paying the cost of the stuff, and he is like suddenly changed his color, and said if u want 500 , take it .. other wise leave that too.... i was so much shocked and told my friend the whole situation , he told me u are not allowed to do freelancing in dxb.. its illiagel and he approches you just because he know when u finish the work, he will not pay u and u can't ligally take any action on him. i want to ask really , he can do that , took advantage of me, freelancer have no rites in dubai, please advise me some one


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You have no rights. 

If you were to complain, you would then be deported most certainly and he will be fined 50,000 dirhams for employeeing you. If you have any local friends with wasta, this would be the time to call up a favor. So, what you want to do?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Yes, you did an illegal thing by doing work for him without having the proper permit. No such thing as 'freelancing' in Dubai. You need to be set up as a business to provide professional services. Either try to negotiate with him or just forget about the whole thing unless you want to get yourself deported...


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your situation but this is an everyday occurrence in the UAE. It is called "doing good business" rather than "theft", which is what it is.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

at least he gave you money for the actual hardware


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

i was a freelancer writer for a publication company here, and had no problems with them, or being paid for my articles and reviews. i think it depends on who pays you and how serious the company is. i still regret not writing for them anymore as i met very nice people who behaved very professionally.

sorry to read about your case though.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

cami said:


> i was a freelancer writer for a publication company here, and had no problems with them, or being paid for my articles and reviews. i think it depends on who pays you and how serious the company is. i still regret not writing for them anymore as i met very nice people who behaved very professionally.
> 
> sorry to read about your case though.


isn't doing that illegal?  or did you have a business set up for this, just curious


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

personnaly would go back round with a few boys and rip the wires out. two can play at that game, he knows you wont get the police involved because of the free lancing, like wise would he report you to the police for the damage as he would then get into trouble for employing you. Cant stand people that take advantage, he deserves some form of retribution.

Sorry for your situation,


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> isn't doing that illegal?  or did you have a business set up for this, just curious


i didn't ask them if it was legal or not when they said they liked my writing and wanted more of it


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Laowei said:


> personnaly would go back round with a few boys and rip the wires out. two can play at that game, he knows you wont get the police involved because of the free lancing, like wise would he report you to the police for the damage as he would then get into trouble for employing you. Cant stand people that take advantage, he deserves some form of retribution.
> 
> Sorry for your situation,


I wanted to say that. I would go back and take a phone or two and then turn around and sell them. What is he going to do if you walk in and take the phone. He doesnt want a 50,000 dirham fine....


----------



## talaljavaid (Jan 12, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> You have no rights.
> 
> If you were to complain, you would then be deported most certainly and he will be fined 50,000 dirhams for employeeing you. If you have any local friends with wasta, this would be the time to call up a favor. So, what you want to do?


yaeh.. this is wat i told.... but even i would have known it.. i might had done it because he was so nic person.. alway inmy work he was like do wat ever u want to do u are professonal.. u know wat is good for me..i belive you and been so nic as he was a nice like a friends are and suddenly.... im getting over it... just learned one more lesson of life..... and nothing in the world is free. and i paid for the price..


----------



## talaljavaid (Jan 12, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> Yes, you did an illegal thing by doing work for him without having the proper permit. No such thing as 'freelancing' in Dubai. You need to be set up as a business to provide professional services. Either try to negotiate with him or just forget about the whole thing unless you want to get yourself deported...


yeah.. i know.. i don't knwo hwo to get the permit.. but i am done doing free lance..


----------



## talaljavaid (Jan 12, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> Sorry to hear about your situation but this is an everyday occurrence in the UAE. It is called "doing good business" rather than "theft", which is what it is.





yeah you are right.. but u knwo wat.... its my belive and its really strong.. and i am 100% sure in this.. if u do some thing bad to some one else it will come back to you even more stronger speed... world is round.. wat u through will till u back. i am sure he will have to face soem thing like that sooon...


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

talaljavaid said:


> yeah you are right.. but u knwo wat.... its my belive and its really strong.. and i am 100% sure in this.. if u do some thing bad to some one else it will come back to you even more stronger speed... world is round.. wat u through will till u back. i am sure he will have to face soem thing like that sooon...


dubai is a place where the law of universal attraction doesn't really work 

you've learned a hard lesson, as you say. it's ok, you're still alive and have your work ethics intact, move on and be more careful next time. good luck!


----------



## talaljavaid (Jan 12, 2011)

no... actually i m still shoort of 300 which i paid...... it didn't hurt mcuh .. what actully hurt .. after tired at 6.30 from my office.. I useto had no strenght to even drive, but i use to go there and work, and working there by 11. or 11:30.. when i remember those day.. it really hurts..


----------



## talaljavaid (Jan 12, 2011)

yeah thanks.. but i have one more problem now a days.. which is bigger i don't know wat law sayabout i will just ask in new topic..


----------



## talaljavaid (Jan 12, 2011)

you ppls are right... i thought of that and really wanted to do that .. but actually i am a religous person... so i put that matter in the court of god... God Know every thing.. i don't even have to explain any thing.. god will give him punishment onwahat he did with me ...


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

talaljavaid said:


> you ppls are right... i thought of that and really wanted to do that .. but actually i am a religous person... so i put that matter in the court of god... God Know every thing.. i don't even have to explain any thing.. god will give him punishment onwahat he did with me ...



How people treat you is their karma; how you react is yours, think this is apt.


----------

